# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  What gun do you shoot and what ammunition

## Cody.a

Just curious to see what everyone uses I personally shoot an old humpback browning A5 which I love just got a 870 for $300! As a back up/loan gun

----------


## silentscope

got an escort left handed semi, had it for 10 years, nothing gets away form me. also got a backup yildiz u/o i got lastyear. as for ammo just whatever 3inch shot is cheapest, 4s or 5s.

----------


## stretch

.

----------


## FatLabrador

Weatherby sa-s upland 12 gauge shooting falcon 36 gram #4 this year for the first time 
They have been payed for and are waiting at farmlands to be picked up :Zomg:

----------


## Cyclops

> .


Must admit I'm reluctant to share that info, even here. 
Never know who's reading this.

----------


## stretch

> Must admit I'm reluctant to share that info, even here. 
> Never know who's reading this.


Cahill & co.

----------


## 257weatherby

> Cahill & co.


Yeah, them too!

The bad guys want to steal our guns so they can threaten we the people with them, and the cops want our guns so that the bad guys are the only ones with guns, so proclaiming on here what you own is stupid. Is Cody on a commision maybe?

----------


## Cody.a

Well really it's no different than posting that you have guns for sale on the buy sell section. Or showing off a new rifle in the gun porn section is it?

----------


## northdude

or on tm

----------


## Cody.a

> or on tm


Exactly

----------


## gsp follower

jesus you lot save the fuckin paranoia for the bar and boozer.
why the hell would they bother with the odd gun you might have behind your unfathomable user names .
when they can get ther civilian rellys to obtain the name and addresses of whole armories.
20 gauge 870 lead and steel but consudering f&g say i can still use lead anywhere im inclined to tell doc to fuck off with thier steel for all gauges bullshit.
especially given how hard it is to get any subgauge loads of any bloody use.

----------


## Wildman

I guess just posting on a hunting forum might indicate that you might own a gun.... Better delete yourselves...  

Think I'll take the 20ga on opening,  can't beat a SXS 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cody.a

Haha cheers guys pity I'm not on commission like he says!
Gsp follower what are your thoughts on 20 gauge honestly mate? Alway wanted one

----------


## mikee

> Haha cheers guys pity I'm not on commission like he says!
> Gsp follower what are your thoughts on 20 gauge honestly mate? Alway wanted one


the only thing better than a 20g is a 28ga  :Grin:

----------


## Cody.a

> the only thing better than a 20g is a 28ga


I'm listening

----------


## mikee

I use a 12 for mud pies and 20ga for hunting but 28ga when hunting upland over my dog as the shots are usually close with the birds rising and away. All U/O's

Shots are close and gun is light as usually carried a lot and shot little with a bit of walking in between  now...............if I were a serious duck hunter shooting steel then I would be using a 12ga auto most likely an A400 to lessen the recoil of the heavier loads traditionally used by waterfowl hunters.

However heavy 20ga loads will boot more than 12ga loads of the same weight as guns are generally lighter (talking u/o's here). 
Lot of people I know give there lad a 20ga with the heaviest loads they can find cause its "only a 20ga" and wonder why the poor sausage struggles with the recoil
Just my 2 cents worth

----------


## Cody.a

That's very interesting mate thanks for that I've always wanted to have a crack at upland gambits hunting !

----------


## Cody.a

Game bird

----------


## gsp follower

> I use a 12 for mud pies and 20ga for hunting but 28ga when hunting upland over my dog as the shots are usually close with the birds rising and away. All U/O's
> 
> Shots are close and gun is light as usually carried a lot and shot little with a bit of walking in between  now...............if I were a serious duck hunter shooting steel then I would be using a 12ga auto most likely an A400 to lessen the recoil of the heavier loads traditionally used by waterfowl hunters.
> 
> However heavy 20ga loads will boot more than 12ga loads of the same weight as guns are generally lighter (talking u/o's here). 
> Lot of people *I know give there lad a 20ga with the heaviest loads they can find cause its "only a 20ga" and wonder why the poor sausage struggles with the recoil
> Just my 2 cents worth*


yep mikee makes about as much sence as shooting 3 1/2 inch ammo at ducks then moaning about the recoil.
the whole point of subgauges is you dont need 36/40/42/52 grams of shot to kill birds ive taken umpteen canada geese with 30/32 gram loads of 3s/2s respecctively.[img][/img]

----------


## Cody.a

That's awesome  good looking dog also!

----------


## res

Remington Versamax, it eats whatever I can find to feed it

----------


## Mathias

12ga Beretta A390 wood & blue jobby 2 3/4" fine for most of my shooting. Hmmm those 28ga have interested me for awhile now, nice little sub gauge  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gsp follower

just had the word from doc and f&g lead 20 all the way ok :Grin: 
sanity has prevailed

----------


## oraki

@Mathias  Thanks for putting me onto the browning. It performed flawlessly, and a pleasure to shoot. Pass my regards onto Ron next time you see him. I've lost his number, but he wanted to know how I got on. Even the 3 1/2 wasnt to punishing, but after a day with them, I guess you'd know that you'd been shooting

----------


## kotuku

> yep mikee makes about as much sence as shooting 3 1/2 inch ammo at ducks then moaning about the recoil.
> the whole point of subgauges is you dont need 36/40/42/52 grams of shot to kill birds ive taken umpteen canada geese with 30/32 gram loads of 3s/2s respecctively.[img][/img]


 ELVIS RIP.hope you had a quiet word to him yesterday GSPF.likewise your other great mate the one and only RED.
   Im stillon the trail of replacements.

----------


## Krameranzac

I cant believe all these people using semi's to hunt. Chris Cahills imaginary friends have stated they dont need or want semis to hunt with.

----------


## 10-Ring

Benelli M2 20 gauge, #4 lead. Gamebore and Kent Ultimate. Went alright yesterday on the mallards.

----------


## Wirehunt

> I guess just posting on a hunting forum might indicate that you might own a gun.... Better delete yourselves...  
> 
> Think I'll take the 20ga on opening,  can't beat a SXS 
> 
> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


Good man.

 @Cody.a what range are your ducks at?    I run 30 gram 3s or 4s in the 20, prefer 3s but at times hard to get.  The 28ga to me is a solid 30 metre gun, fantastic over the ferrets. Where as the 20 will do anything a 12 will do, tighten ya choke and shoot better  :Grin:    Hell, I don't even own a 12 heavy bastards of things, heavy guns and can't carry enough ammo without a packhorse.
SXS is my prefered but can't find a 28 in that I like so it's U/O.

----------


## gsp follower

> Good man.
> 
>  @Cody.a what range are your ducks at?   * I run 30 gram 3s or 4s in the 20, prefer 3s but at times hard to get*.  The 28ga to me is a solid 30 metre gun, fantastic over the ferrets. Where as the 20 will do anything a 12 will do, tighten ya choke and shoot better    Hell, I don't even own a 12 heavy bastards of things, heavy guns and can't carry enough ammo without a packhorse.
> SXS is my prefered but can't find a 28 in that I like so it's U/O.


man after my own heart wirehunt at the moment cos i knew there,d be plenty of parries at close to longish range, ive got fiocchi 30 gram 3,s and 5s.
ashburton outdoor adventure sport has a good supply ring them and I'm sure chris could arrange something for you.14.90 a pkt

----------


## Petros_mk

20g Yildiz U/O. Cheap enough so I don't feel sorry for it, but comfortable enough for me to hit birds accurately.
#5 for pheasants (seems to take down ducks too)
#6 or #7.5 for quail
All in 1oz.

----------


## Pointer

@tetawa's single shot 16g  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## upnorth uplander

> 20g Yildiz U/O. Cheap enough so I don't feel sorry for it, but comfortable enough for me to hit birds accurately.
> #5 for pheasants (seems to take down ducks too)
> #6 or #7.5 for quail
> All in 1oz.



you really meen you fluke the odd bird Uzbeki

----------


## Petros_mk

> you really meen you fluke the odd bird Uzbeki


Yeah... the suicidal ones, the ones that like to leave dangerously and play Macedonian roulette.

----------


## Pointer

Didn't you get a miroku Pete?

----------


## Petros_mk

> Didn't you get a miroku Pete?


Yup, the mk70 20ga

Haven't shot with it yet tho.

----------


## Pointer

> Yup, the mk70 20ga
> 
> Haven't shot with it yet tho.


I went out last night with a single shot  :Grin:  that was a shock to the system

----------


## Petros_mk

> I went out last night with a single shot  that was a shock to the system


You must have been swinging it around like a magic wand.... how heavy is it?

----------


## Pointer

Three fifths of fuck all. Magic wand isn't the term I'd use  :XD:

----------


## Petros_mk

I didn't mean the electricity powered wand....  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Now that I've said it, I don't regret it.  Gave me a good laugh.

----------


## Pointer

I felt like one of those electric wands for a bit. Kept pulling the trigger for the second shot  :36 1 5:

----------


## Hautapu

In a swamp, peat  or lay-out blind I shoot a Benelli M2 with an aftermarket raised comb.  If shooting ducks over water I use Falcon Super Steel 3s, for geese I am shooting in fields and normally use 2 3/4 Winchester Super-X BBs.  When shooting upland game I use a browning 12g u/o ultra sporter.  For pheasants I tend to use Falcon SP36 5s and for quail I often just use my DTL loads.  For me I like to see the bird, as opposed to covering it up, and so like to be shooting slightly high.  So I have tried to set my guns up so that they are all the same whether shooting clays or upland with my u/o or waterfowl with my M2.

----------


## Pointer

Took the Beretta 28g out for the first time walking some creeks. First two shots out of it, took two ducks with both barrels, a double rise in pheasant speak. Such a sweet gun, I think we're going to get along fine.

----------


## Petros_mk

I'll trade you for my Nikeys? haha

----------


## Pointer

Nikeys? Is that Macedonian for cash or first born child?

----------


## Petros_mk

Shpion Wear Nikeys as you say....


I'll be throwing those away and switching to where my heart really sits. The Slav Life... 
I should post the Pigeon trade photo with you becoming the Honorary Squating Slav...  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

I think you'd look good in the maimai in a green adidas tracksuit, zipped up to hide your gold chains from the ducks of course. 

And I am an honorary slav, not only do I trade pigeons with you and know the words to 'lipe cvatu'  - I also married one  :Have A Nice Day: 

So how do you shoot birds with an AK?

----------


## Petros_mk

2 mags duck taped against each-other, AK turned up to fully automatic blasting of the hip while holding a bottle of Rakija on the other hand....

----------


## Dundee

My shotgun is an escort pumpaction and are using this ammo from an Eley case.It is causing multiple ejections when pumped,my gun has been stripped and cleaned.My mate that shot with me this year has a brand new escort and it is doing the same.Anyone else having problems @kotuku you use an escort?

----------


## oraki

> My shotgun is an escort pumpaction and are using this ammo from an Eley case.It is causing multiple ejections when pumped,my gun has been stripped and cleaned.My mate that shot with me this year has a brand new escort and it is doing the same.Anyone else having problems@kotuku you use an escort?
> Attachment 68781


Don't shoot anymore. Take them back to H and F for refund/replacement. They're recalling

----------


## Dundee

Ok will do thanks.

----------


## oraki

It's on their Fb page. Tried to tag you, but wouldn't work

----------


## oraki

@Dundee

----------


## kotuku

yeah dundee ,mine is the early escort magnum   s/a with the 2 stage manual gas regulator.
I did put five pkts of eley steel through it about 2yr ago .dirty bloody stuff but it certainly slowed up the ducks.recently doing an ammo stocktake found stillgot 6rds left -theyre in line for a gooses arse very shortly.
3"jobbies are a tad heavy for ducks as the gadgetman will remember when i euthanised a woundy mallard hen from 6'range here on the coast .
Gadget ,very laconic -"shot two bringing home 1 1/2"-she was dead breasted and gutted in one loud bang.
This sounds bloody strange though so as H&F explain return em and see what the outcome is. for all you chch guys -Barry foster -stihl shop in blenhiem rd-Barry stocks the Hull pommy 12g steel game ammo and lead trap ammo
.excellent stuff -my pet goose load solway magnum 3"34gm steel 3s-dem gooses just falls outta da sky when the load gets unloaded up their arses. My escort was bloody finnicky cycling with standard trap loads till I got onto Barrys DTL100&300 loads -oh hell yes the old girl loves em like a lab loves its tucker and i now use one as the initial det load to cycle the action which happily deposits the std trapload in the chamber as a followup.

----------


## Dundee

I have two pump escorts one has 2010 on the box maybe its wear as I took gun and ammo into H&F and it did it with all brands.I don't know if the other escort is the newer of the two.It had another good clean in the shop. Tried some gamebore at lunch time from sons ute that worked fine.

----------


## kotuku

> I have two pump escorts one has 2010 on the box maybe its wear as I took gun and ammo into H&F and it did it with all brands.I don't know if the other escort is the newer of the two.It had another good clean in the shop. Tried some gamebore at lunch time from sons ute that worked fine.


I know when I first met GSP follower who taught me gooseshooting, he used an escort 20g pump,and to my best recollection he didnt have any (or many )problems. He did have a malicious smile on the dial though when he got to trade it on a very tidy wee remington 20g P/A(a miserly $75 plus guns changed hands -tinass) and remains very fond of casting aspersions on my beloved escort likewise my beloved crusaders(hurricanes supporter you know -we understand!!!!)
 maybe as youve demonstrated rest no1 (as a last choice reserve)and use the other as your no1 gun.actually a thought if second cant be repaired set it aside to recycle as a source of spares.money saved for lion brown and barrels of watties plus Seans super dooper custom long range rifle rig for possums at 1.5km.
oops apologies sean for lettin the possum outta da bag.
 actually the thing i like about the escort is its simplicity ,and when i was on the"""""OTHER""""" site i got a carton of spares for $20.00 so what repairs ive done is a very easy swap jobbie in the garage.actually in all honesty the old girl has tolerated my use sand abuse bloody well and she still remains my 1st choice heavy artillery go to shotty.
would i have another escort -in a heartbeat.plain jane -dont mind shit and dust simple to strip and maintain.
hey cheers guys and happy shooting.

----------


## MB

Since I've got back in to shotgunning, I've only used Eley Hyperspeed VIP - talked in to buying a slab by our friends at H&F  :Have A Nice Day:  Not had any problems yet. Eley Hyperspeed VIP and Lightning are different products as far as I know. Happy to be corrected though.

----------


## kotuku

actually ELEY and RIO ammo components are produced in one factory in spain.rio is assembled in that factory and exported whereas ELEYcomponents are exported to the UKand assembled there for export.bloody grubby in my shooty but hells bells it was bloody deadly -the majority of game ihit with those rounds never saw another dawn.-also a high percentage were one shot kills ,in comparison with my so called normal averages.

----------


## Dundee

Pulled both of the original boxes out and only one has 2010 date on it so i'm picking the one with the troubles is older than 2010.Bloody good innings for a shotty.Still taking it out tonight if it jams with a mag full,nothing wrong with just using two shots.

----------


## Dundee

Only fired two shots tonight into the deep sky at two passing swans that were a mile high,no chance of hurting them but the gun went fine tonight,and emptying the mag with pump had no fail either.  Guns are like woman sometimes they good sometimes they bad :XD:

----------


## gsp follower

> Only fired two shots tonight into the deep sky at two passing swans that were a mile high,no chance of hurting them but the gun went fine tonight,and emptying the mag with pump had no fail either.  Guns are like woman sometimes they good sometimes they bad


the problem I had with the recycled Turkish bicycle pump was the bloody action would open on its own or at least on the merest touch of the slide release.
ive always had Remington 870.s and am yet to wear anything out on any of them.
 current 20 gauge was 3 years old when I got it and you can add another 4 on that now still works as aDVERTISED.

----------

